# OB ultrasound 76820



## ChrissyMiodrag (Jul 13, 2009)

If the patient is pregnant with Twins...can you bill the 76820 twice on the same day as 2 units?

Thanks
Chrissy


----------



## RNCPC0709 (Jul 13, 2009)

This test determines the velocity of blood flow through the umbilical artery.  As this is a twin pregnancy, it would have to be performed once on each fetus and should be billed as such.  


*************

PB


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi all!
Can we bill it twice (no twin pregnancy) in a single day? let's say once along with 76805/15/16   and then with 76819?
Thanks in advance
Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## imjsanderson (Oct 14, 2009)

Per ACOG, 76820 is to be billed seperately for each fetus with a modifier -59 added to the addition code(s).


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Oct 14, 2009)

Thank you. Can u give the hyperlink please?


----------



## jessica1971r@gmail.com (Sep 24, 2013)

*in patient billing 76820 76819*

these inpt code are being denied as part of service during hosp visit can we add 59 mod to those codes for reimbursement?


----------

